
We’re All Guinea Pigs in a Failed Decades-Long Diet Experiment - mathieutd
https://tonic.vice.com/en_us/article/were-all-guinea-pigs-in-a-failed-decades-long-diet-experiment
======
mattbgates
Data does not lie. So many people remain uneducated and their health is
seriously affected because, it seems, the government doesn't really care. For
anyone that cares to give it a read, I wrote about living a lifestyle on the
ketosis diet, and it involves me going from 260 pounds to 178 pounds. I wrote
this guide to help those struggling to lose weight like I did for so many
years. Once you figure out the puzzle and are able to solve it, than the
knowledge is best shared. Unfortunately, it is always up to the individual and
their choice of what they eat.

[https://mypost.io/post/no-bullshit-diet](https://mypost.io/post/no-bullshit-
diet)

------
dundercoder
A while ago my wife and I decided to slowly, where we could, get away from any
processed foods. We've done pretty well, but there are days where the kids
want chicken nuggets...

After moving away from processed food, I cut my food intake by 2/3, but still
ate real butter, real ice cream, and whole milk. I've lost 60 lbs, or about
30% of my original body weight. It's amazing, the American diet. I hope
science prevails soon and the "rules" change quickly.

~~~
tracker1
You could make your own... are your kids sated with battered/breaded chicken
strips? I would stick with cooking oils that are either cold-pressed or
derived from meat though (no "vegetable", corn, safflower, soybean oils). And
using an unbleached flour option.

------
tracker1
It's really sad how much marketing has influenced our eating habits, and even
how much it has affected relayed opinions through medical professionals. Of
course, one of the least healthy things you can have in higher quantities is
refined sugars and fruit juices. Jamba juice and coffee flavored milk-shakes
are _NOT_ healthy.

